# Dolly working



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Here are some picture of my dog Dolly.


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

wow that looks like fun


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes it is fun, well we enjoy it.
Jen


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

Great pic's, dolly looks so agile


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Thank you, yes she is agile, unlike her mum, she is small for a collie and only weighs 15K, but has great ability and determination.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

nice piccys 
like tess if she can she will bounce over anything and fetch anything let alone herd it up


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

good pictures,


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Great pics and good excercise for the dogs too


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

great dog, must be fun working them


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

fab pictures


----------



## Vixen (Nov 2, 2007)

very cute pics


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

Brilliant pictures!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics


----------

